# Dvorak's New World and Bernstein



## tahnak

I got this yesterday. The New York Philharmonic recording of 1962. I have been stung by it. I have heard at least twenty performances of this symphony and the only one to surpass Bernstein is Istvan Kertesz with the London Symphony also in the sixties. Since then, there have been umpteen performances but none worth the weight with the exception of Carlo Maria Giulini , Zubin Mehta, Herbert Von Karajan, Witold Rowicki and Rudolf Kempe. Prior to Bernstein and Kertesz, an electrifying rendition exists and it is by Arturo Toscanini and the NBC. 
Just one point in why I find this performance so great. New York plays with great elan and Bernstein is the pioneer in recognising the first movement exposition repeat. No one before him acknowledged that.
The more I listen to Leonard Bernstein the more I realise that he has left his definitive stamp on quite a few recordings. This is one of them.


----------



## david johnson

i have heard the one you mention a few times. it is enjoyable, but i do prefer others over it. the lp i listened to the bernstein on had some columbia records dynamic compression - sounded nice but not very real. do you have it ob cd?

dj


----------



## tahnak

david johnson said:


> i have heard the one you mention a few times. it is enjoyable, but i do prefer others over it. the lp i listened to the bernstein on had some columbia records dynamic compression - sounded nice but not very real. do you have it ob cd?
> 
> dj


Yes I ordered this CD from Amazon and have received it last month. It is the Bernsein Century series. It is on Sony Masterworks/CBS. It is avaialble now for $9.00. It has been worth the wait of 48 years for me to listen to this performance.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

david johnson said:


> the lp i listened to the bernstein on had some columbia records dynamic compression - sounded nice but not very real.


Hmmm...

(columbia records dynamic compression) c.f.: the Tilson-Thomas/Cleveland _Carmina Burana_?

Still, when I was a teenager, and didn't know dynamic compression from hydraulic compression, it was a good "hello" to the work. I suppose more than a few Americans who can trace back to the age-of-vinyl can say that their introduction to Dvořák 9 was via the Bernstein platter.


----------



## Almaviva

There is a recent and very enjoyable blu-ray disc (it also comes on DVD) that includes the NY Philharmonic's new version of the New World Symphony, under Maazel. It includes a 53' documentary on North Korea that is quite interesting, and other works:

Richard Wagner: Lohengrin, Prelude to Act III; Antonin Dvorak: Symphony No.9 in E minor "From the New World"; George Gershwin: An American in Paris; George Bizet: Farandole from L'Arlesienne Suite No.2; Leonard Bernstein: Candide, Overture; Traditional: Arirang. It also includes the national anthems of the USA and North Korea, LOL.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Many people hold-up the performance of the _New World_ Symphony by Kirill Kondrashin and the Vienna Philharmonic as a benchmark recording. It certainly is a very fine performance with superlative Decca sound.

I have to agree that Kertész is very fine, although I have to admit I haven't heard the Bernstein.


----------



## DarkAngel

Delicious Manager said:


> Many people hold-up the performance of the _New World_ Symphony by Kirill Kondrashin and the Vienna Philharmonic as a benchmark recording. It certainly is a very fine performance with superlative Decca sound.
> 
> I have to agree that Kertész is very fine, although I have to admit I haven't heard the Bernstein.


I try to collect "almost" every version of Dvorak 7,8,9 and my very favorite if I could only keep one 9th is:










Of the 3-4 available Kubelik 9ths this one is his best for me.........8th is equally great
(Great photo for CD also)

The Bernstein/Sony CD mentioned originally is very good also but cannot take priority over Kubelik/BPO/DG Originals



Even among the central europe masters like Talich, Ancerl, Szell etc I prefer the Kubelik above


----------



## tahnak

DarkAngel said:


> I try to collect "almost" every version of Dvorak 7,8,9 and my very favorite if I could only keep one 9th is:
> 
> Of the 3-4 available Kubelik 9ths this one is his best for me.........8th is equally great
> 
> The Bernstein/Sony CD mentioned originally is very good also but cannot take priority over Kubelik/BPO/DG Originals
> 
> [
> 
> Even among the central europe masters like Talich, Ancerl, Szell etc I prefer the Kubelik above


Yes I have heard Talich and Ancerl and Kubelik... Kubelik is best among them.. the only disappointment is the first movement exposition repeat is not honoured by any of them except Kertesz and Carlo Maria Giulini. I wonder if Kondrashin has taken the repeat with Vienna. In this respect as I have already mentioned, Bernstein is the pioneer.


----------



## will33511

After hearing the Lancaster PA Symphony perform Dvorak - New World symphony - I became a lover! Now on to become more aware. I have listened to classical music on and off for years -- but have renewed interest!


----------



## Kogami

Hello? Fritz Reiner anyone?
Kogami


----------



## bigshot

Talich is amazing with Dvorak


----------



## Olias

Mackerras with the Prague Symphony is an amazing CD of both the 8th and 9th. There's nothing quite like a Bohemian orchestra playing their own music, and Mackerras was a huge Dvorak expert.


----------



## Arsakes

Am I the only one who thinks Solti is a superior conductor?










The trombone/trumpets are 'loud' ... I've heard other conducts that they were less loud and fit the orchestra. Anyone knows why they're different?

I prefer him to Karajan.
I don't know many famous conductors, maybe only Kurt Massur and Bernstain.


----------



## tebw

Arsakes said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Solti is a superior conductor?


Probably. Ask anyone whoever played for him - he was always the worst musician in the room. One horn player who played for him in the LPO said that he remembered the end of The Rite of Spring - the orchestra finished and Solti was still conducting! He only knew fast and loud, and compensated by screaming and shouting at the orchestra. What a guy.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Arsakes said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Solti is a superior conductor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trombone/trumpets are 'loud' ... I've heard other conducts that they were less loud and fit the orchestra. Anyone knows why they're different?
> 
> I prefer him to Karajan.
> I don't know many famous conductors, maybe only Kurt Massur and Bernstain.


Solti was one of the most overrated conductors of the 20th century. Just ask any orchestral player who suffered his appalling conducting and questionable musicianship.


----------



## Arsakes

Delicious Manager said:


> Solti was one of the most overrated conductors of the 20th century. Just ask any orchestral player who suffered his appalling conducting and questionable musicianship.


Maybe you're right, but he has very good Conducting and Recordings like Wagner's The Ring, Shostakovitch Symphony No. 5 and Brahms 4 symphonies, which are undoubtedly the best.


----------

